# Praying Mantis



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So, today I was out with the goats in the pasture and I noticed a huge (at least 4"!) praying mantis resting in a clump of grass. When I kind of knelt down to get a better look at it, Jezabelle came strolling over to see what I was doing and started nibbling on some of the grass around it. Of course the praying mantis scrambled to try to get away. That's when Jezabelle picked it up by its wings thrashing it around--at first I thought she was going to eat it, but then she let go and flung it a good ten feet across the pasture...as if to say "there, I took care of it...now pay attention to me!". Luckily, the praying mantis escaped with no serious injury...

I just thought I'd share...lol...


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

How neat! I love praying mantis. My fav bug


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm scaredof those things!!! EEEEK- I heard it was bad luck to kill one though- :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah we get lots of those because of our garden. There was even one at work --- but there is a pond outback so that is probably why


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I found one by the pond in our bird avairy today! My cat tried to eat it but i put it on a tree and it scrambled away lol

You dont see them very much around here


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i've never seen one, I heard they are mean. is that true?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Only mean to bugs xD

they are kinda mean but they dont hurt at all :shrug:










Thats like the one i found


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

AlaskaBoers--They are mean until they figure out you're 1)not a threat, and 2)they can't eat you. After that they're okay...some people keep them for pets if you can believe that.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm, i thought they were green. yeah, i guess bugs are only mean to a degree, and i cant imagine keeping any insect as a pet!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

No insect is mean. They defend their territory, will try to not get eaten, and survive by eating other things, but I hardly call that mean. There are actually several kinds of mantis, some quite beautiful like this Orchid Mantis:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, that one is beautiful!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love orhcid mantises

purty :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We have praying manthis galore. I find their egg sacks EVERYWHERE. I love to watch them. They don't freak me out at all.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

One time, I was walking under some trees and felt something fall in my hair. I figured it was a leaf and didn't think twice.

Got into the house, looked in the mirror, and there was a praying mantis looking back at me from atop my head! :shocked: 

Gave me quite a shock! I then gently picked her up and took her back outside to her tree. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Epona142.....so funny..love that story.......... :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha evil mantis tried to eat your brains xD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...................LOL


----------

